# so beyond frustrated.



## anakinskywalker (Jun 4, 2022)

i had to call out today and i’m on the verge of tears. i am on demand and my flight got canceled on monday so i’m stuck in a different state for another week. i told my HR almost a week ago, as soon as i found out and she told me to call out today. today comes, and a different HR transfers me to an ETL, and I tell him “oh i’m so and so from style, and i can’t make it in today” 
and he’s like “you’re not from style. you’re in tech” 
and i’m like ?????? i’m FROM style. they ask me what shifts and put me in wherever they need coverage. anyways. he asks me why and i explain my situation, and he said that i need to give notice, that they give us a 2 week notice with the schedule. and i told him that i talked to HR and she told me to call out today. and then he’s like “right. well next time you come in a leader will be talking to you” ????? for what? for calling out once? 
mind you i haven’t called out in a YEAR. and i’m always on time. i always cover shifts. i am a good employee. and i have one inconvenience where i need to call out. it’s so frustrating. vent over guys i’m sorry


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 4, 2022)

It doesn’t matter if they talk to you.  You have to call off more than once a month for them to actually start the process of firing you.

It sucks for the consistent employees but there is a process to ensure that discipline is applied fairly and legally (I.e. not discriminatory.)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 4, 2022)

Tech is part of style.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 4, 2022)

This is nothing to cry over. Why does it take a week to get another flight?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 4, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> This is nothing to cry over. Why does it take a week to get another flight?


If they are on delta, is the issue.


----------



## PogDog (Jun 22, 2022)

Sounds like that TL was dealing with some other stressors and you caught them at the wrong time. However, that’s not an excuse for them to talk that way to you.

I’ve taken many call outs, if the reason is valid and the team member has made attempts to get to work or call out earlier, there’s no issue. If you call out for “personal reasons” or “family emergencies” something vague, you go in the book and then a conversation to clarify your attendance issues will be held.

but sounds like you have a solid excuse and you already talked with an HR person, who should have taken you off the grid and put your shifts on the board. Guess they thought you’d make it in and just suggested calling out on the day assuming you couldn’t make it.

FYI, if you have the Mytime app on your phone, you can put shifts up for others to take (you can also pick up available shifts).


----------

